

Show HN: Gifolio - mrmrs
http://mrmrs.io/gifolio

======
swanson
So what exactly am I looking at here?

I've got some cool music and some flashy pictures - where's the About page? :)

~~~
dewey
Probably a demo for the soundcloud player in the footer

\- [http://jxnblk.github.io/plangular/](http://jxnblk.github.io/plangular/)

The second link [0] is down though, so I don't know what that's about.

[0] [https://github.com/jxnblk/gitfolio/](https://github.com/jxnblk/gitfolio/)

~~~
mortar
Appears to be a typo -
[https://github.com/jxnblk/gifolio](https://github.com/jxnblk/gifolio) looks
like it

